# Any recommendations on Temp Gauges for the doors of my smoker?



## imafishingfred (Feb 3, 2016)

I trying to gather some info on which Temp Gauges you prefer to use on your smokers. I have a build thread here http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/171029/new-guy-and-this-will-be-my-1st-reverse-flow-smoker-build

and would like at least one in each door if not two (one higher, one lower).


----------



## daveomak (Feb 3, 2016)

Preferably something you can calibrate in the event it gets dinged...   Usually folks get a therm that screws into a 1/2" NPT fitting, so it can be removed easily...

http://www.mcmaster.com/#pipeline-dial-thermometers/=10ywsxl


----------



## mtime7 (Feb 3, 2016)

river country


----------



## imafishingfred (Feb 3, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Preferably something you can calibrate in the event it gets dinged...   Usually folks get a therm that screws into a 1/2" NPT fitting, so it can be removed easily...
> 
> http://www.mcmaster.com/#pipeline-dial-thermometers/=10ywsxl


Thanks Dave. I plan to put some guards over them to prevent any damage. Next questions, temp ranges, stem lengths, and dial diameter. What do you all prefer and is one any better than the other?


mtime7 said:


> river country


Thanks, I'll check them out also.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 3, 2016)

Gauge diameter...  2.5 or 3"...   something easy to read from across the patio...   Turn the gauge so the desired temperature is up or down or what ever is convenient to look at , so you don't have to read the numbers....   In order to do that, don't tighten the gauge in the smoker...   keep it loose so it can be turned....

Stem length...   2" is OK .....   The therm is just an indicator....   It won't read the actual temp of where the meat is....   You will have to get accustomed to that....   If the gauge reads 200 and your therm on the meat rack reads 230....   Now you know...  Add ~30 degrees to the door therm for the meat rack real temp....  

Example....   If you want the smoker, at the meat rack, to be 250 deg. F.....   set the gauge so 220 deg. F is down....   Then from across the patio, if the arrow points down, the meat rack is 250....  it's so simple even a member of SMF can do it...


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 4, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Gauge diameter...  2.5 or 3"...   something easy to read from across the patio...   Turn the gauge so the desired temperature is up or down or what ever is convenient to look at , so you don't have to read the numbers....   In order to do that, don't tighten the gauge in the smoker...   keep it loose so it can be turned....
> 
> Stem length...   2" is OK .....   The therm is just an indicator....   It won't read the actual temp of where the meat is....   You will have to get accustomed to that....   If the gauge reads 200 and your therm on the meat rack reads 230....   Now you know...  Add ~30 degrees to the door therm for the meat rack real temp....
> 
> Example....   If you want the smoker, at the meat rack, to be 250 deg. F.....   set the gauge so 220 deg. F is down....   Then from across the patio, if the arrow points down, the meat rack is 250....  it's so simple even a member of SMF can do it...


That's a great idea Dave, but I'm so OCD that if the gauge isn't perfectly aligned I can't stand it.

Al


----------



## joe black (Feb 5, 2016)

I have 4 River Country gauges on my smoker.  I have 3" dials and 4" stems.  Yes, the stem length doesn't really give a truly accurate grate reading, but I just want it to be as far in as possible.  I have 2 above the lower grate at the FB end and the stack end.  Then 2 above the upper grate at the center of each door.  You can blow up my avatar and get a good look.

By the way, it's not OCD, it's CDO.  That way the letters are in the proper order.

Good luck with the gauges.  The River Country are very good quality, adjustable and reasonably priced.


----------



## imafishingfred (Apr 21, 2016)

So what temperature graduations should I be looking for? Is there a specific range that's better for a smoker?


----------



## joe black (Apr 21, 2016)

My River Country therms read from about 50* to about 550*.  I think most therms are about the same.  As for graduations, I think 5* is about standard.  After you have looked at your therms for a few cooks, you will be able to look at the needle from 15' away and know within 10* what your temp is.

Good luck with it.  Just jump in and have some fun.  Don't overthink it.   Joe


----------



## dwhite1031 (Dec 5, 2016)

Tel-tru BQ300 is the most accurate gauge I've seen.  Cost about 50 bucks though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sqwib (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm with Dwhite

*


*


----------



## wimpy69 (Dec 6, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> I have 4 River Country gauges on my smoker.  I have 3" dials and 4" stems.  Yes, the stem length doesn't really give a truly accurate grate reading, but I just want it to be as far in as possible.  I have 2 above the lower grate at the FB end and the stack end.  Then 2 above the upper grate at the center of each door.  You can blow up my avatar and get a good look.
> 
> By the way, it's not OCD, it's CDO.  That way the letters are in the proper order.
> 
> Good luck with the gauges.  The River Country are very good quality, adjustable and reasonably priced.


Just ordered two of these for my new unit. Glad to see your happy with them.


----------



## imafishingfred (Dec 6, 2016)

I ended up going with recommendations from this thread,













Smoker 9.jpeg



__ imafishingfred
__ Dec 6, 2016






The River Country RC-T3W.


----------

